# WATERPROOFING A LABEL?



## durfita (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi all,
 I am not a bottle collector, but purchased a midcentury Joy dish soap bottle for my vintage Airstream.  The label is intact, but one edge is lifting and it is fragile.  We will be using this bottle with wet hands while camping, how do I waterproof the label so it never comes off?  

 PS - I am not interested in preserving its value, the most important thing is to protect the label over time.  The Airstream camper was passed down to me (my parents purchased when I was six), and it will be passed down with its full contents to my kids.  The bottle will never leave the family, so I just want to make sure it lasts.  Thank you for your time!


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jan 6, 2013)

The only sure way would be to not get it wet. You could tape it over with clear tape, but it wouldn't last forever.


----------



## AlexD (Jan 7, 2013)

If you're really serious, try a clear portfolio binder sheet and clear tape. Cut the portfolio sheet so it's just one section, then cut so it's the shape of the label but just a tiny bit large so the edges go over and past the label. Take the clear tape and apply it all around the portfolio sheet so there's no open edges. []


----------

